# No power to radio??



## jcbooth (May 25, 2017)

I just got a new paint job and now my raidio and on board computer have no power. Any ideas?


----------



## E66 Guy (Mar 21, 2016)

Your going to have to be way more specific about what happened than that? 

-Mechanical Engineer, BMW Technician, Diagnostic Specialist, BMW ECU Tuning Technician , over 20 years in business, Shop Owner


----------



## jcbooth (May 25, 2017)

*No power to radio or on board computer*

So I got a new paint job locally. On the way home I tried to turn on the radio and nothing. No lights, but the antennae does go up and down. So I looked at my on board computer and same thing no lights on and nothing happens when I press the buttons. My husband took it back to the paint shop they tested the fuses and they were fine. That is pretty much where we stand.


----------



## E66 Guy (Mar 21, 2016)

Did you ask them if they disconnected anything while having it at the paint shop?

-Mechanical Engineer, BMW Technician, Diagnostic Specialist, BMW ECU Tuning Technician , over 20 years in business, Shop Owner


----------



## jcbooth (May 25, 2017)

Yes they claimed to not have disconnected anything in that area. It just seems weird that both went dead after we picked it up from the paint job.


----------



## E66 Guy (Mar 21, 2016)

I would ask them if the had jumped the vehicle, most time in shops the vehicle sits up there so long it needs to be constantly jumped to move around in the shop...If they jumped the vehicle there is a great chance they might have blown the fuse if they jumped it improperly, sometimes they are in a rush and that can happen!


----------



## supergabe954 (Jun 14, 2017)

jcbooth said:


> I just got a new paint job and now my raidio and on board computer have no power. Any ideas?


Sounds like an electrical ground issue. Perhaps paint overspray is preventing a good ground. I'd check the any wires that are grounds for the car.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

